# C40 Sizing Different than current Colnagos?



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

I have been checking out C40s to possibly add to my stable. I have a 55cm 2008 Extreme C and a 55 2005 Mix. Both have identical geometry and dimensions. Specifically, the head tube length on both of my bikes are 14.1 cm. In some recent ads, I have seen supposed size 55 C40s with a shorter HTL and supposed 56 or 57s with 14.1 HTLs. Did Colnago make C40s (and possibly all their bikes in the early 2000s) with shorter HTLs than what is current day (I should say pre-integrated headsets Nags)? I'm guessing that the C40s in question were mis-marked sizes by the seller. BTW, if anyone has a C40 in 55 or even better, a size 54 with Record or Chorus and you are looking to get rid of it by passing it on to a RBR brother, I'm your man! (OK, maybe. If the price is right  ) Anyhoo, Ride ON my bruddahs and sistas!


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

*I'm a Dope! Nevermind me. Found this on another site.*

For some reason, RBR's search function doesn't recognize "C40" or "C-40". I keep getting the "No results found". I even tried it with different web browsers- Firefox and Safari so it's gotta be a site problem. Anyhow, I found this on WW. Confirms that the 55 C40 had a slightly shorter HTL.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

the early C40s have a slightly different geometry than the newer

here are the a Geo chart for the earlier 










and newer


----------

